# Norwegian: Ikke så rent lite



## Kvitebjørn

Hei,
Er det noe mer lettere uttrykk enn *ikke så rent lite*?
Jeg kan ikke forstå hva det betyr.
Det er ikke i ordboka.


----------



## Ífaradà

It roughly means "not a whole lot" (that I can remember)".


----------



## myšlenka

Ífaradà said:


> It roughly means "not a whole lot" (that I can remember)".


It's quite the opposite.


Kvitebjørn said:


> Hei,
> Er det noe mer lettere uttrykk enn *ikke så rent lite*?
> Jeg kan ikke forstå hva det betyr.
> Det er ikke i ordboka.


Uttrykket betyr noe sånt som _nokså_ eller _ganske_, dvs mer enn lite.


----------



## Ífaradà

myšlenka said:


> It's quite the opposite.
> 
> Uttrykket betyr noe sånt som _nokså_ eller _ganske_, dvs mer enn lite.


Must've woken up on the wrong side of the bed today. Wow >.<


Thanks though, hehe.


----------



## Svenke

"nokså mye" means almost the same.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk. Nå kan jeg forstå.
Ha en fin dag


----------



## Grefsen

Kvitebjørn said:


> Er det noe mer lettere uttrykk enn *ikke så rent lite*?


I also wasn't familiar with this expression and am interested to know what some of the possible translations for _*rent *_are in this example.

På forhånd takk!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The expression is an example of the inherent art of understatement in Scandinavian: "Not all that little!"


----------



## Svenke

Grefsen said:


> I also wasn't familiar with this expression and am interested to know what some of the possible translations for _*rent *_are in this example.
> 
> På forhånd takk!



"rent" literally means 'clean(ly)', 'pure(ly)', more idiomatically just 'quite'. i'd maybe translate the whole phrase as "not exactly little".


----------



## Grefsen

Svenke said:


> "*R*ent" literally means 'clean(ly)', 'pure(ly)', more idiomatically just 'quite'. *I*'d maybe translate the whole phrase as "not exactly little".


Tusen takk for det, *Svenke*! 

I knew that "clean" was one possible translation for _ren, _but didn't know that _rent _could also be used idiomatically to mean "quite."


----------

